# Aldi The Supermarket!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This shop is knocking these computers out at Â£799 if anybody is interested but stocks are limited per branch apparently and you have to get to be first in the que if you want one :-

Pentium 4 - 2.6Ghz
120GB 7200RPM HDD
512 MB RAM
Radeon 9600 128MB graphics (or similar)
Dolby Digital 5.1 Sound (speakers seperate at Â£30)
MS Worksuite 2002 or 2003 + DVD,CD and video software
Front connection module inc. USB2.0 slots, firewire, multiple media card reader and audio/video
DVD Burner
Built in TV Tuner
Network Card

Their description of some of its functionality is as follows:

"DVD burner â€¢ CD burner â€¢ Remote control â€¢ Office PC â€¢ High performance games centre â€¢ DVD Dolby digital home cinema system â€¢ Stereo TV tuner â€¢ Stereo radio tuner â€¢ Digital video recorder with time-shift function â€¢ Multi-function copy centre â€¢ Network power station â€¢ Multi-function MP3 machine â€¢ Music juke box â€¢ Video/image processing machine â€¢ Communication centre."

This does not include a monitor either!

Further information can be obtained at :- http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/specials_0 ... rs_nav.htm.

Not a bad buy though has to be said


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought one last December from Aldi almost exactly the same spec for Â£750. Very pleased with it, saw the advert in the Daily Telegraph, found the nearest Aldi and did the deed. ;D

Point to note: There is no floppy disk drive! :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tis good value though  my hubs baught one too and is really really thrilled with it   .


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Point to note: There is no floppy disk drive! :-/


I read somewhere today that Dell are about to drop the floppy, I reckon we could survive!?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually just looked at his and his does have floppy disk drives thankfully whether he uses them is another thing hehe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well thats where the cd burner comes in I guess!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - the speakers shown look crappy and yes maybe Â£30 but they are not 5.1 - I can count only 4 speakers and 1 bass box.

No mention of software on site - though I think I can see a win xp sticker on from along side the p4 sticker - but that means nothing.

Boggin' case - feckin' ugly - and with all the connections at the front - erk.

Over all not too bad - but don't get a monitor - the lcd is crappy 15" and the 19" manages 1600x1200 however the refresh rate for that is prolly low and would give even the blind fits from the flicker.

Buy the box - get a nice case..... http://www.coolermaster.com/case/p210.htm and do a bit of transplanting - 
and lcd http://www.eizo.co.jp/welcome/products/ ... ents.html#
Also get a MS Bluetooth mouse ( will work with all other BlueT products) and an Apple keyboard.........sorted....bling bling.... 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

although it does look a bit back to front... :-/

i though aldi only took cash.. or am I thinking of netto.... or was that the happy shopper   

SaInTT... nice flat monitor there... pricey ? (currently thrying to mix & match a new system from myself via ebay.. etc !)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Eizo L565 LCD is currently Â£520 (17") which is Â£200 lees than what I paid for it in November.

Again - PCPro labs tests show the L565 as being a top notch screen and I am more than happy with it - pic quality for grphx and games is amazing.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> although it does look a bit back to front... Â :-/


There is a panel at the front which covers all of the slots for smartmedia, memory sticks, compact flash etc. Handy if you are into all of that stuff. 
Mine lives on the floor next to my desk in the study so I don't care how ugly it is. 
You have to pay with cash or debit card, no credit cards, especialy not Amex. :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Tis good value though Â  my hubs baught one too and is really really thrilled with it Â  Â  Â .


I see yours came without the spell check option!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

*LOL*
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 5;start=44


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah cash they like no debt ridden people with credit cards!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I thought only pikeys goes to Aldi??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yep they do... the rich pikeys!


----------

